# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Well i am back

## grinder

Hi everybody after a long absence with my wife yet again fighting  cancer I still have the spirit of doing renos .Anyway I changed my  nick perhaps making it more suitable to the trade
Cheers  to all

----------


## rafa

Hey Grinder, I hear you. The c word's probably not one that gets a lot of response in the forum. My wife has just started 4th lot of chemo and I
'm still going on the bathroom after 3 months!!
Stay with it and keep strong.

----------


## shauck

Best wished to you and your wife, grinder. What was your previous name?

----------


## OBBob

Welcome back.

----------


## Ricardito

i am here with my good old name Ricardito.
Thank you guys for your well wishes

----------

